# 2-3 weeks vacation to Thailand



## eeomer

Hello to everbody,

I am new here that forum, however it is so nice and helpful to have a good conversation platform on web. I read some articles and it is a so helpful_info sharing place. I also need some advise:
i am planning to have a 2-3 weeks holiday in Thailand with my thai girlfriend in August or September. I do not want to stay at a hotel, it seems better that i rent a house_studio, apartment or bungalow. I want a vacation that i can find quiet(peace) and action together :-(... 
Please give some advise about that.
and what about the cost of accomadation and other extras by estimation...

thanks in advance


----------



## Serendipity2

eeomer said:


> Hello to everbody,
> 
> I am new here that forum, however it is so nice and helpful to have a good conversation platform on web. I read some articles and it is a so helpful_info sharing place. I also need some advise:
> i am planning to have a 2-3 weeks holiday in Thailand with my thai girlfriend in August or September. I do not want to stay at a hotel, it seems better that i rent a house_studio, apartment or bungalow. I want a vacation that i can find quiet(peace) and action together :-(...
> Please give some advise about that.
> and what about the cost of accomadation and other extras by estimation...
> 
> thanks in advance



eeomer,

Which is it - peace and quiet - or action? 

It depends what you like to do. Do you want to be near the beach? Spend your time in Bangkok? Up-country to Chiang Mai or Chaing Rai? Perhaps the Myanmar [Burmese] border? 

If this is your first trip to Thailand I would recommend staying 3-4 days in each of several places so that you can see as much as possible and if you come north to Chiang Mai that you do a trek and visit at least one remote hill tribe. 

As for budget that really depends on you. If you want nice hotels and limos and great restaurant dining best plan on $150-$300 per day minimum. If you can get by with humble accommodations and fan [rather than air conditioning] and eat as the Thais do then you can get by much cheaper - under $50 per day but that's living lean. You will probably be able to negotiate cheap hotel rates due to the lousy economy - especially if you do a bit of shopping once you're there. If you do, find out their 'regular' rates per night via the Internet and then go there and do some knock down bargaining. When they see a warm body with cash they're more likely to give you a deal. If your gf will help - all the better. Good luck

Serendipity2


----------



## eeomer

thank you Serendipity2 for your comments,

yes let me mention the details about the 3-weeks holiday i wish...

1) during my holiday i also want to visit Bangkok, so it is better to find a place close to Bangkok. of course beach is a must...

2) i think to rent a house or studio type one is a good idea. what is your opinion about that? The most important thing is the accomodation. i do not want to pay more than 750$ for accommodation for 3 weeks. Is it possible to find a whole house at that rate


thanks/eeomer


----------



## Guest

For only two or three weeks, it's down to a choice between hotels and guest houses - furnished apartments are only usually available for a minimum of a month, although if you are prepared to pay a lot anything's possible.

Do you want to stay in one place? By the sea, or inland? What is your daily budget for food, living, accommodation? 

Sounds as if you want to stay somewhere relaxed, but want to be near some action. By action do you mean nightlife, bars, good restaurants... or things such as jungle tours, elephant camps, cultural places of interest? Or both?


----------



## Guest

Ok while I was posting you've answered some of my questions. In August it is still pretty quiet. If you want to rent a house then for 30,000 baht for three weeks you should be able to find something appropriate. It's a matter of settling on a destination, then googling for real estate agents in that area - some do both short and long term rentals.

Close to Bangkok with a beach? Well Pattaya is the obvious one, but some of us here have got a bit of a bias against the place, and stereotype it as a destination for sex tourism. There are a couple of other places along the same stretch of coast, but I can't tell you much about them, I'm afraid.


----------



## eeomer

HMMMM 
AFRAID ....

IN FACT I AM PLANNING 3000$ (ME&MY GF) FOR 3 WEEKS INCLUDING EVERYTHING, STARTING AS I STEP TO THAILAND. GIVE ME WHAT YOU HAVE IN YOUR HEAD ABOUT THE PLACES... 
AND I DO NOT WANT TO STAY IN PATTAYA BECAUSE OF WHAT I HEARD ABOUT THERE _ SEX TOURISM...
:eyebrows:


----------



## Serendipity2

eeomer said:


> thank you Serendipity2 for your comments,
> 
> yes let me mention the details about the 3-weeks holiday i wish...
> 
> 1) during my holiday i also want to visit Bangkok, so it is better to find a place close to Bangkok. of course beach is a must...
> 
> 2) i think to rent a house or studio type one is a good idea. what is your opinion about that? The most important thing is the accomodation. i do not want to pay more than 750$ for accommodation for 3 weeks. Is it possible to find a whole house at that rate
> 
> 
> thanks/eeomer



eeomer,

If you have your heart set on a house or condo the latter would be easiest and most likely closer in to the city [which ever city you're staying at] That said, why not get a suite of rooms at a nice hotel instead. You would have a nice place, security, location and probably breakfast included. I think you could get a very nice accommodation for a suite for $250 per week and then pick perhaps three destinations - one week in Bangkok, one week in Chiang Mai and one week in Phuket or another beach resort destination. To me that would be preferable to trying to rent a condo with fees, deposits and all the other BS plus you could, if you wanted, use your credit card or pay cash.

Once you've a "base of operation" you could take side trips into the countryside with maybe an overnight stay. For example, if you were in Chiang Mai you could take a day or two and go to the Thai/Burmese border and actually cross into Myanmar or spend a couple of days trekking in the mountains and see what most never see, stay overnight in a hill tribe village and truly see the splendor of Thailand. Or you can just stay in Bangkok and suck in all that fabulous diesel exhaust! At least there are no more Tuk Tuks in Bangkok - you'll have to head to the smaller cities to find those. 

Serendipity2


----------



## eeomer

yes Serendipity2,
your comments sound so logical it makes my vacation more excited and enjoying.
thanks my friend, i will plan my holiday as you advise.

thanks/eeomer


----------



## Guest

Just one caveat, I'm not sure you could get a suite of rooms for that kind of money, even in this economic climate. Otherwise S2's advice is sound. Phuket, Chiang Mai, Bangkok three good destinations giving you some real variety. I would finish in Phuket in the hope that you escape any effects of the tail end of the monsoon season - right now, the deluge hasn't stopped for the past 24 hours here in Chiang Mai.

For the kind of money you are talking about per night - say 1,400 baht - you can certainly get a very nice room in a good hotel, shopping around. There are some excellent websites which list the options in each town, sorted by price and special offer - asiarooms.com is one.


----------



## KhwaamLap

I'll chip in with my usual. I suggest you only book a couple of nights from your home country and book locally once you are here - hotels are quite empty now (in high season) - you will have no problems getting rooms, with your Thai GF, you vould get rooms here for 25-50% of the price you pay from home. I suggest a hotel in BKK and Guest Houses everywhere else. 

If I was you I'd do the first few days in BKK and then (if you like site seeing, maybe a day trip to Ayuttaya and Pattaya (there is quite a lot to see there - the beast comes out at night). 4/5 days in the islands and same again in Chiang Mai. Then back to BKK for some last minute shopping, visit the Royal Palace etc.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Serendipity2 said:


> ...At least there are no more Tuk Tuks in Bangkok - you'll have to head to the smaller cities to find those.
> Serendipity2


S2, plenty of TukTuks around a couple of weeks back when I was in BKK - wouldn't take one though with all those fumes - taxis are cheaper and you get aircon!:focus:


----------



## amy4565

Hi there,

Your plan "spend 2 or 3 weeks in Thailand" is really nice. Praseban Resort Hua Hin Prachuap Khiri Khan Thailand will be bet for you. The rates are also low and service is good. I have been there 2 years ago and i like this resort very much.lane:


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> S2, plenty of TukTuks around a couple of weeks back when I was in BKK - wouldn't take one though with all those fumes - taxis are cheaper and you get aircon!:focus:



Hi KhwaamLap,

Tuk tuks in Bangkok? That's interesting. On my last trip to Thailand in 2004 I didn't see one and I spent a lot of time around Sukhumvit area - Nana Hotel etc. where they use to be thick as bar girls. In fact I think they had been gone for a year or two [from what I understand] Like you, I wouldn't ride in them ever again with the congestion and if anyone hit you it would be all over but the shouting. Are they gas or diesel? They sure are dirty which is why I thought they were bannished from Bangkok due to the foul air - with our without tuk tuks.

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap

Serendipity2 said:


> Hi KhwaamLap,
> 
> Tuk tuks in Bangkok? That's interesting. On my last trip to Thailand in 2004 I didn't see one and I spent a lot of time around Sukhumvit area - Nana Hotel etc. where they use to be thick as bar girls. In fact I think they had been gone for a year or two [from what I understand] Like you, I wouldn't ride in them ever again with the congestion and if anyone hit you it would be all over but the shouting. Are they gas or diesel? They sure are dirty which is why I thought they were bannished from Bangkok due to the foul air - with our without tuk tuks.
> 
> Serendipity2


I think there was a crack down few years ago - around he same time buses and taxis were forced to o LPG. As with all things Thai, they started to crep back (as with diesel buses I noticed too) - no where near as many as yester-year I grant you. Saw a few around Wireless Rd touting. They seem to be petrol, but didn't get close enough.


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> I think there was a crack down few years ago - around he same time buses and taxis were forced to o LPG. As with all things Thai, they started to crep back (as with diesel buses I noticed too) - no where near as many as yester-year I grant you. Saw a few around Wireless Rd touting. They seem to be petrol, but didn't get close enough.



So the air degradation continues! Those tuk tuks are famous for their horrific amounts of oily exhaust they belch into the air. Not fun - especially on a very hot, very humid day. Not good for anyone who values their health and desires to live a long, lusty life. Perhaps not so many then in Chiang Mai? I rather liked the trishaws - so long as one wasn't going far. I was always worried one would drop dead of a heart attack hauling me down the road or two VERY fat people squeezed into the thing. 

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap

Serendipity2 said:


> So the air degradation continues! Those tuk tuks are famous for their horrific amounts of oily exhaust they belch into the air. Not fun - especially on a very hot, very humid day. Not good for anyone who values their health and desires to live a long, lusty life. Perhaps not so many then in Chiang Mai? I rather liked the trishaws - so long as one wasn't going far. I was always worried one would drop dead of a heart attack hauling me down the road or two VERY fat people squeezed into the thing.
> 
> Serendipity2


Lots of tuktuk in CM I'm affraid - especially Night Bazaar and where the bars are.

I once went to Chiang Rai and took a couple of Samlors. We hadn't booked a hotel thinking it was be empty as it was low season. Unfortunatly, there was a big convention in town and this poor guw looking to be in his 70s plus pedelled us up and down those mountain like hills for over an hour, until we found one. One samlor had my mum and 5 suitcases in it, the other had me and the mrs and one suit case! The fee was 50 baht for the two!!! I gave them each a 100B tip which they were exstatic about. Ahhhh, the good old days.


----------

